# pcola 3 22



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

fished from about 7 till noon sow a few sheepeys and a few spanish no cobia:crying but I finly got dad to cume out to the pier with me he kept getting broke off by spanish


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like a good day.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool, so what were you catching the Spainish on.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Get'n Wade (3/22/2008)*Cool, so what were you catching the Spainish on.


pomp jigs and gachas or anything eals that would fit in ther mouth


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Definitely Gotcha plugs!!! I use an 6lb test line with a small wire leader at the end.Then attach Gotcha plug and voile,your good to go.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are the Spanish at??


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *landlocked (3/23/2008)*Where are the Spanish at??


barly past the drow


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought wire leaders were not good to use because the Spanish have good eyesight and will shy away from wire. How long are your wire leaders? I am using 30# fluorocarbon leaders but If I start getting cut a lot, I may take your advice and try thin wire.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Use 18lb sevenstrand


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use this 12lb, 8 to 12 in. I have caught over 75 spanish on a leader before replacing it.....it will get twisted alittle, but still catches the fish.....It is the smallest wire leaderI have found!!I may not get all the strikes as some with heavy mono....but you never know.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Where do you buy this at? I may give it a try if my fluoro doesn't hold up.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I normally get mine at the k-mart in niceville,pretty much the same as Ironman's but mine are shinier.His look darker and probably better for them spanish,Ironman,where do you get those at???


----------

